# Audi Driver Awards - VOTE NOW FOR THE TTOC



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The annual Audi Driver awards are up for your votes for 2007, so if you feel that the club deserves to make the grade again for our events (including rep events and evenTT07 at Donnington), our communication (absoluTTe and the revised website) or just club membership in general, why not vote for the TTOC online at https://www.secure-server-hosting.com/s ... eform.html under question 12,13 or 14!









(Winners in 2006.... and 2005 ;-) )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

clived said:


> VOTE NOW FOR THE TTOC
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/phpfn/NewsImages/adi2006.jpg[/img]
> (Winners in 2006.... and 2005 ;-) )


There isn't exactly a lot of competition is there?

A bit like Microshaft and the infinitely superior Apple.

Watch this space... :wink:

cheers

Rich :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Already done


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > VOTE NOW FOR THE TTOC
> ...


Club Audi, Audi Club, A2OC, RS246 and any other of other forums. Starting your own club are you Rich? The very very best of luck


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

clived said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Now, now!!
Clib Audi used to be good ,,,,,, when I was a Trustee and their Treasurer :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh, and I have voted .... *NOT* for Club Audi tho :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davidg said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


 [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

How about voting for a certain gent from Staines in category 1? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lets make it 3 in a row


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Voted


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So who is going down to Castle Combe then


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> So who is going down to Castle Combe then


Everyone who's owned up so far is listed on here:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93837


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So who is going down to Castle Combe then
> ...


Thanks for that Vic. Goes to show that I spend over time on here at the moment :roll:


----------

